# Drop spindle kits



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I don't expect to be able to buy a spinning wheel for a few months, however, ya'll have talked enough about drop spindles that I figured I could afford one of those now. I'm looking at $40 or less.

On eBay I found drop spindle kits. They all have some roving / fiber and a drop spindle.

Here are a few examples

This first one has Alpaca

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DROP-SPINDL...254?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25831f5b5e

This one has unnamed roving but asks me to specify top or bottom whorl (and I have no idea which I would want)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Maple-Drop-...395?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51b67b4703

I like this one just because it is lighter weight and says it can be used as a top or bottom whorl

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-B...145?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a35254801

Here's the link to all the kits I'm looking at. I really don't know which one would be good to start with.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...pindle+kit&_nkw=drop+spindle+kit&_sacat=14339

There's also this Harrisville Designs kit on Amazon 

http://www.amazon.com/Harrisville-D...8&qid=1387727110&sr=8-3&keywords=drop+spindle

Ya'll wanna help me figure this out!

ETA: This one is from the UK but has four different types of roving. With the exchange rate, this would just make my budgeted amount.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Qualit...erCrafts_Spinning_Weaving&hash=item4d118bda6d


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Pretty much everyone is going to know more than I do about this topic because I just started myself. 

I did learn one thing, though. The kit that I bought had roving from Babydoll sheep and it was difficult to learn on. I bought a bit of BFL roving at a crafter's fair and it was MUCH easier to work with. For the kits that have roving in them you might ask some questions of the seller. I thought that since I bought it in a kit that it would be good for a beginner but honestly the stuff that came in my kit is more suited to needle felting than spinning.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I have an Ashford drop spindle, but I haven't even touched it since I got in my spindles from Bill at http://www.etsy.com/shop/SpindleMeRightRound?ref=search_shop_redirect

He sends a little ball of roving for you to practice with, and his spindles are gorgeous. You can get a bottom and top whorl for waaay under $40. He'll ask if you want a notch in a top whorl, and I highly suggest saying yes to that.

Whether you want top or bottom whorl is really personal preference, and you won't necessarily know what suits you better until you try both. Bottom whorl tends to be better for thicker yarns, and top whorl better for thinner, though that isn't a hard and fast rule by any means. Most people suggest learning on a bottom whorl, but I found my lighter top whorls much easier to work with. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

These are expensive but they sure are pretty. 

http://www.kundertspindles.com/Drop_Spindles.htm
http://www.kundertspindles.com/Drop_Spindles_II.htm

The woman who gave me a lesson on using a drop spindle has one from this man and it was very light and somehow much more lively than the one I am learning on. 

Here is a video on making your own! 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-MW3N7RRbk[/ame]


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Spindles are easy enough to make, although if you want to buy one, that's a good thing, too. Depending on what fiber and how thick/thin of a yarn you want to make, you may want a heavier or lighter spindle. Get a few different ones and compare, you'll figure out what you like quick enough.

Sheep's wool is probably the easiest to start with although alpaca is nice and soft. What fiber are you planning on spinning the most often?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Don't start with alpaca ... it's way harder to draft than wool! 

My son makes really nice little drop spindles out of toy wheels and dowelling, and they come with a bit of a FrazzleBatt to spin - something meant for learning with, easy to spin (Corriedale, carded and nice and open). They are simple to make yourself, and they work great - I like the weight of these for a beginner, as they are not too heavy and not too light, they hold a spin for a good while and are pretty much immune to being damaged by being dropped repeatedly on the floor. 

I believe the shafts are about 10" long, if you want to make one yourself - buy the wheel first (craft store usually has 'em) then find the dowel that fits inside the hole, and add a cup hook.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Probably one of the best spindles on the market and one of the smoothest to spin and easiest to learn on is a Golding http://www.goldingfibertools.com Not only is each one a work of art, they do custom work too. Tom Golding and his sons make thes in Vermont. They have a spinning kit http://www.goldingfibertools.com/ringspindles/learntospin. It is worth every penny spent.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

OMGoodness Marchie!!!:shocked:

Those are amazing!!
I bookmarked the page for further drooling. So beautiful!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I first learned to spin on an el cheapo little spindle and I will say this - it CAN be done!

I do start off kids and others with the same dowel and toy car wheel spindle. 

GAM started out with a canning jar lid, a dowel and a cup hook and spun LOTS of honest-ta-goodness YARN with it. :shrug:

But I will say once I picked up a Golding spindle - I was ruined. 



I am right now on the hunt for "the right Golding". I would love to find a bargain but I am prepared to invest in that quality tool. :sob:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

WIHH ,it just figures that the ones I was instantly drawn too, are all over 250.00, and the wheels!! Holy Moly, works of art is what they are.
Dh was peeking over my shoulder, and one of the wheel caught his eye. He said I should get it, then he saw the price, 8500.00!!!:run:
He changed his mind real quick!:Bawling::Bawling::Bawling:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

My DH has a goal to one day rival the Golding wheels with his own pieces. He has the talent for carving, he just needs a few years of practice and a good woodshop.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The one I have I bought as a birthday gift for myself about 10 yrs ago. I don't see it there any more. I just found another one I want it's only $135. These are spindles that spin forever and they are very well made. Even the not so fancy ones are beautiful works of art too. These are all hand made.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Thank all of you for your help. I'm going to try to go to the spinning group's next meeting and see how everything works. I watched videos of spinning and have decided that I am probably not a candidate for a drop spindle. However, a traditional wheel looks like something I would enjoy.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I was a wheel spinner long before I ever attempted a drop spindle.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I learned to spin on a drop spindle made from CD and a dowel with angora rabbit fiber. Once you understand the process you could spin with rock or potato. 

We've also had electric spinners, and foot powered wheels. Use whatever works.

Have a good day!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I am amazed at those Golding wheels!!! I think I need a towel so I can wipe the drool off my chin!

I had a very strange drop spindle experience today. The entire family was gathered at my brother's place and we were exchanging gifts. One of the things I gave my sister was a drop spindle kit. She was sooo excited! She was about bouncing off her chair and said, "Show me how it works!! Show me how it works!"

Suddenly everyone in the room was looking at me. GULP! I pretended to know what I was doing. I have only had my drop spindle a few weeks and have not had near enough time to practice but I had to give it a go. I didn't have time to think, which was probably a good thing...because right there in that moment it all came together. I was like my hands simply knew how to do it. 

It was even. It had a nice twist. It almost spun itself. 

No one was more surprised than I was. 

I think it was a Christmas Miracle. :angel:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That's how it happens Kasota. One day you just have at "Ah ha" moment and it all comes together. Did you run home and work on your spindle? Is the spindle your sister has the same as yours? That can make a big difference too. Same with the fibers being used. Roving is generally much easier to spin than a top would be.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Marchwind, I wish I'd had the time to work with my spindle when I got home but I was exhausted from the day. I bought both the kits at the fair and so the spindle and roving was the same. 

I had to look up what a top is but I don't understand. Is a "top" the longer fibers? I would think those would be easier to spin that shorter fibers. 

So much to learn....

I am going to work more with my drop spindle when I get home today. Maybe I can slide out of work a wee bit early....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay here is a bunch of information that will fit right in with your conversation about carders and combs. Roving is generally carded fibers and if you were to take a section and open it up to you can hold it up to the light or window and light it from behind, you will notice all the fibers are higglety-pigglety going every which way. If you do the same thing with a top, all the fibers will be perfectly parallel to each other. These days, everyone calls just about any unspun fiber a roving, it isn't. When you spin a carded fiber you will get a woolen spun yarn. A woolen spun yarn is full of air and very poofy and really warm. When you spin a top you will have a true worsted spun yarn (not to be confused with a worstedw eight yarn). A true worsted spun yarn is sleek, tight and very sturdy, but because all the air has been squished out of it it isn't as warm as a woolen spun yarn but it is durable. Now between a real roving and a top there is lots of in between stuff. Terms you may see are, sliver, batts, rolags, and punis. I think for now you have enough to digest, the others can be addressed when you are uneasy. They all have to do with how the fiber is prepped after washing and before spinning. Here's a little bit that may help you out some. http://abbysyarns.com/2007/08/whats-are-batts-top-roving-and-so-forth


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I just bought a "Spindolyn" .... should be here in the next day or so ....

It is a supported spindle , a drop spindle that you can use sitting down , has it's own holder and you just give it a spin and draw out the fiber .....

http://www.spindolyn.com/


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

featherbottoms said:


> Thank all of you for your help. I'm going to try to go to the spinning group's next meeting and see how everything works. I watched videos of spinning and have decided that I am probably not a candidate for a drop spindle. However, a traditional wheel looks like something I would enjoy.


If drop spindling looks a little too physically taxing (or just plain exhausting, which it can be), you might consider a supported spindle. You can do it sitting down and with a lot less physical strain.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Apologies first off to those of you that like using the drop spindle.

It's not that it looks physically taxing or exhausting, it looks kinda slow - in terms of production I mean - and I'm not sure my attention span is geared toward the drop spindle. The wheel looks meditative and relaxing and I could see getting into a "groove" just like weaving.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

featherbottoms said:


> Apologies first off to those of you that like using the drop spindle.
> 
> It's not that it looks physically taxing or exhausting, it looks kinda slow - in terms of production I mean - and I'm not sure my attention span is geared toward the drop spindle. The wheel looks meditative and relaxing and I could see getting into a "groove" just like weaving.


Because the drop spindle or supported spindles can travel, they can be used in those periods of downtime stuck in a waiting room or traveling or commuting. They say that the spinning wheel can spin more per hour but the drop spindle can spin more per week. 

I found that having small weaving projects in my bag allowed me to finish more projects on my daily commute (bus ride and light rail) than I was finishing at home.

Just passing it along. 


Have a good day!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Abby Franquemont who wrote Respect the Spindle says that she can produce more yarn faster on a spindle than most people can produce on their wheels. Then again she grew up in Peru and learned at a very young age. Like anything, once you get the hang of it a spindle can be just as relaxing as the wheel, and as Franco said, you can take it with you wherever you go.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Schacht makes a Hi-Lo spindle that can be used as both a top or bottom whorl. Retail price is about $20.00.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

She's here ! This is my new supported Spindolyn ! I am getting used to her, and I can spin sitting anywhere, just putting the base between my knees ! It also came with a dowel, and I can take the bottom base off, add the dowel and put the bottom on it , then set the whole thing on the floor and rest it against my outer thigh to spin !!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Miz Mary, what a slick idea! And very pretty, too. Congratulations!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice spindle! Good looking yarn!


----------



## MoVikingSheep (Oct 12, 2013)

I bought the Schacht Hi Lo spindle and tried and tried but nothing happened except I got very frustrated. Then I emailed a friend who is a spindle spinner. She said to try a different spindle and different fiber. I found an Etsy shop called Dawning Dreams and ordered a $30 spindle that's gorgeous. I had on hand some roving I'd bought in 2008 for felting. I can now spin something that's relatively uniform using my spindle from Dawning Dreams. I cannot do this with my Schacht spindle. I think it's the shallow notch for holding spun fiber that causes me to....well....drop the spindle. I'm thinking about doing surgery on it or selling it. I found roving for cheap at dharmatrading.com. I got a copy of "Respect the Spindle" and that helped tremendously. I do this only when I'm calm enough, have at least 10 minutes to myself and try not to judge the process or the results. I recently took my rainbow yarn off the spindle and knit a rectangle. It's wonky but I love it. The key is muscle memory, I think, as well as patience and a willingness to mess up again and again.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

My first drop spindle was 2 CDs glued together and a drumstick... it worked, mostly  Some of these "simple" spindles are downright posh in comparison ROFL.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Muscle memory is definitely part of it - it is a skill like any other and takes time to perfect. No matter how much you may "know" about how it has to work, your hands have to learn what to do!

Learning spindles need to be the right weight - I helped a lady once who brought her spindle to me (I'd offered to meet up and help her learn, she said she was having troubles) and holy cow the thing was a boat anchor. I could spin on it, yes, but it was hard work and I can spin on pretty much anything by now. I told her to go to the merchant mall and get something lighter and I gave her mine to practice on in the meantime ... and she did much better with the better tool. So yes, the tool does matter. I think it needs to be reasonably light but not so light that it won't hold a spin with a 2-3 mm thick yarn. 

Ab yes, you do have to accept that the first stuff you make will be 'highly textured', as we say in the fibre arts world.  But once you get good at spinning fine, you'll pay to take classes to learn to do that on purpose, so enjoy it! 

I like spindle spinning (as you may have guessed by the fact that I wrote a book about supported spinning). I can spin about 20 grams of fine singles on a support spindle in an hour, and about 80-100 grams of not quite as fine singles on my fastest wheel in the same amount of time. So yes, the wheel is faster for me - but it's also different yarn, the stuff off the supported spindle is finer and thinner, the stuff off the wheel (in this instance) is thicker and somewhat less even. But when I'm tired and don't feel like hauling out the wheel, I'll grab a spindle and put more yarn on ... if I want to really just "make yarn", I'll probably use the wheel but if I want to sit and relax and enjoy and make something fine and lovely, I use my spindles.

Both have their place.

I also ply on a drop spindle even when I have a wheel handy - I like the control I get.

All the tools are good to have.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

and PlicketyCat - my first spindle was two CDs, some hockey tape, a dowel and a cup hook! I hear ya!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations MoVikingSheep! Welcome to The Fold! For years I tried to use a spindle, after I was a wheel spinner, then I sat down and actually read Lee Raven's Hands On Spinning. Turned out I was using the wrong hand. Once I switched hands it was a piece of cake.

Welcome to you too PlinketyCat, welcome to The Fold!


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have both a KCL modular spindle and a Kundert spindle. The modular is nice for traveling, but I prefer the Kundert most of the time. But why-oh-why, Marchwind, did you give the Golding link. Those wheels are gorgeous but way out of my price range. But the spindles... I'm not sure I can resist...


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I've been having some fun with a native thigh spindle (similar to a navajo). I haven't quite gotten the knack of smooth continuous fine & medium weights, but it does make excellent chunky/nubble heavy weights and is way less tempting to kitty than the drop spindle.


----------

